# 18x9.5 +35offset on mk4 jetta?



## ultra spikey (Jun 28, 2007)

I found a good deal on some decent wheels. I don't know much about offsets and need some input asap. How do you think a 18x9.5 rim with a +35 offset fit on my 03 jetta? 225/40/18 on the front, 275/40/18 on the rear(Will get tires to match the front).
Here are some pics...
http://www.vadriven.com/forums...85051


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x9.5 +35offset on mk4 jetta? (ultra spikey)*

That will work in the rear, though a 265 would probably be a better bet.
The fronts will need spacers.
Are they 9.5 all the way around? You do realize you are going to poke a good bit right?


----------

